# upgrade w2003sbs to 2011sbs



## swiftjo (Feb 13, 2013)

In the process of upgrading clients from 2003sbs to 2011sbs. Problem when trying to join user to the new domain. A dns message says no DNS found for this domain ?
I am confused as both old and new domains sit on same network and have dns running but only one dhcp. Can any one help


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

Stating the obvious. NSLOOKUP and see where it resolves to? Both on Server and Client.

Check there going to the same place.

Check that DNS service is functional on server and look in eventlog for errors.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you did a proper SBS migration there would be no reason to add clients to the domain. If you created a new domain then you need to disjoin the client from the old domain. The new SBS server should be handling DHCP and DNS and all the clients should be getting an IP adress that points them to the new server for DNS.


----------

